# Is fluoride harmful to bettas?



## artstarx (May 21, 2010)

I have a gallon of water that says its safe for babies but it has 0.7 mg/L added fluoride. Should I use it or no?

(I sent mom to go to the store and get water for the fish and she came back with Nursery baby water. "It says its safe for babies!")


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,
I don't think I would use that water I searched the net and haven't found any kind of betta treatments or conditioners that have floride in them and I think there would be a product with it if it was good for bettas or any fish but I'm not a pro let's see what every one else says.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it's better to be safe than sorry and just not use that water. Regular tap water that has been aged and dechlorinated will be fine for your betta.


----------

